# Reconditioned GPS



## whchunter (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered or had experience with Garmin reconditioned GPS units. I see some with full warranty with $40 savings.


----------



## jds912 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have had experience with garmin technical support. good experience. i bought a vista hcx new from wally world via the internet for $200.00 new. what model are you interested in? make sure you get a model that you can download topo maps to. the vista hcx is the best choice for the money. the 60 csx is probably the most talked about for hunting/geocaching. there is a site on the internet that has topo maps you can download for free that are of excellent quality. especially the georgia map. make sure you get the trips and waypoints cd for your unit. you need it to load topo maps to your handheld. pm me and ill give you the site with topo maps.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Oct 22, 2009)

I've bought a refurbed Magellan car GPS 4040 from Amazon with great success.


----------

